# Raw chestnuts?



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

My wife bought a bag of raw chestnuts at the store for our ratties. Not sure if they're safe or not though. Can they eat raw chestnuts? Or do we need to roast them first?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They are fine raw but they will probably prefer warm or cooked. Don't give them too many though as they are very easily digestible so could lead to chubbyness


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks. Found conflicting info when Googling so wanted to make sure.


----------



## HiddenValleyRattery (Sep 16, 2015)

They'll love them as yummy treat. How did your ratties like them?


----------



## 461537 (Nov 15, 2015)

My ratties go completely mental over cooked cold chestnuts, I think they must be sweeter or something. Initially I gave them a raw chestnut, which they nibbled away quite happily, but with the cooked chestnut they went nuts!


----------



## patersongsm63 (12 d ago)

My girlfriend bought raw shelled chestnuts to cook with sprouts this year 🙄 haha So I gave the boys 1 each and they loved them - nibbling the shells was a fun and messy challenge! However I gave them another each in their cage and there were some huge sloppy poos this morning so I'd say limit it to 1 a week like other nuts.


----------

